
Amazon’s Constellation of 3,236 Satellites Has Astronomers Freaked Out - jonbaer
https://futurism.com/amazon-satellite-constellation-astronomers-freaked-out
======
acd
I have real issues with the current economic system not accounting for
external cost of pollution. It’s clear that lots of satellite has a cost in
that it’s disturbing astronomers work. For satellite providers there is no
cost for disturbing observations.

Other examples of not accounting external cost: There is no cost of fishing
all the fish in the ocean. There is no cost of polluting the oceans. There is
no cost of cutting down rain forest Space junk something that will eventually
have a cost

There is an environmental flaw of external cost in the current capitalism
economic system which we cannot afford to ignore.

Thus I argue in current capitalism system we do not pay for pollution it’s
“free” but there is a real cost for others. Thus the system is fundamentally
flawed and needs to be fixed! Ops engineer comment.

------
totetsu
They'll be arranged in the amazon smile one day, so we cant look at the night
sky and get a sense of our own place in the universe, just a sense of our
place as amazon users.

------
aaron695
Can we just flag these stories since there's only two opposing things to say

1\. Little African Johnnie who's sister just died of dysentery because they
couldn't call around for help from lack of infrastructure doesn't care that
rich astronomers can't take pictures.

2\. Capitalism is once again polluting our society.

~~~
loopback_device
> because they couldn't call around for help from lack of infrastructure

there are other places than low earth orbit for infrastructure

~~~
aaron695
So you've been so busy curing dysentery and tuberculosis that you haven't done
it yet, but you were coincidentally going to start this week so Elon and Bezos
can stop now?

If people find their humanity and build the alternative infrastructure the
satellites will just fall out of the sky pretty quick due to their short
lifespan and low orbit.

You've just done 2. and I replied 1. in a pointless conversation. QED

~~~
felbane
This is a fair point, once there is no longer a need for these satellites they
will fall out of orbit, self-immolate in the atmosphere, and we can simply not
replace them.

It's a worthwhile tradeoff, in my opinion, to inconvenience a branch of
science that's unlikely in the near term to produce research that immediately
benefits humanity. Conversely, projects like Starlink solve an immediate
problem (access to communication infrastructure in underdeveloped areas) and
are sufficiently designed to account for the eventuality of their purpose
expiring. These satellites were never meant to be permanent fixtures in the
sky.

Astronomers complaining about streaks in the sky seems a bit like a retiree
complaining that the new hospital they're building across the lake ruins the
view from his kitchen window.

------
bigcloud1299
Site is garbage. Got my iPhone screen wrapped around in a banner can’t read
shit.

